

Design Patterns 15 years later: Interview with GoF - prog
http://www.informit.com/articles/printerfriendly.aspx?p=1404056

======
habitue
Despite the flak design patterns get these days in some circles, these guys
seem eminently reasonable.

------
Isamu
Check out Erich's comments at the end:

> I'm in favor of dropping Singleton. Its use is almost always a design smell.

YES.

> Factory Method would be generalized to Factory.

Yes.

> The new members are: Null Object, Type Object, Dependency Injection, and
> Extension Object/Interface

Somebody kill the term "Dependency Injection" - we have never needed an
obfuscation of "late binding".

~~~
bfung
>Somebody kill the term "Dependency Injection" ...

Agree enough to take arms and post. Dependency Injection is really just a
marketing term; programming via interfaces is mostly what the DI camp is
after, and then selling tools/framework support to automagically "inject"
implementations. In my opinion, esp. in the Java world, setter injection is
code smell.

~~~
hello_moto
Who sells dependency injection tools these days?

I agree that setter injection is bad but unfortunately some Java
libraries/frameworks/guidelines have a rule that enforce the developer to
create a class with default constructor thus preventing constructor injection.

------
GFischer
They even give a startup idea - some kind of social network for pattern
recomendation (design guidelines?):

"people that found this pattern useful have also liked this one..."

~~~
strait
"4 girls in your area want to discuss Chain-of-responsibility." haha

